

Ward is doing it again - macmac
https://github.com/WardCunningham/Smallest-Federated-Wiki

======
ColinWright
There was a submission about this yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2892085>

That links through to demonstration videos by Ward himself:

<http://wardcunningham.github.com/>

Comments over here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2895342> \- suggest
that some HN participants don't actually understand what a wiki really is, or
its history.

Don't know why, but I find that a bit sad. A bit like not knowing about _why.

